# Emma is growing up fast! (very pic heavy)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma is 10.5 months old now. It's hard to believe she's almost a year old! I'm clinging on to her last couple of months of puppyhood by taking tons of pictures and just enjoying her cute puppy antics. It's been a while since I've posted pictures here. Most of the time I just quickly upload pictures on Bailey and Emma's FB page but thought I'd update you all here as well. Hope you enjoy them! These were taken over the past month or so. 

First, a bunch of shots of her just being cute:


































































































A couple of weeks ago, I took a day trip to a beautiful vineyard here in Virginia with some friends. I took Bailey and Emma along, and they had such a great time running around. You can see how exhausted and dirty they got!

















Recently Emma and I went to a dog show to watch our friend and Emma's breeder, Carina (CloudClan Maltese) show her two beautiful girls, Charm and Cherish. Charm is Emma's littermate and we got to watch her show for the first time - she is just stunning! We had so much fun! :aktion033:

















Emma and her sister, Charm. 









This past weekend, we went to watch Carina compete in rally obedience trials with her girls Cadie and CherryB. Both girls were great! I definitely want to get in to rally with Emma soon! Here are some pics of the Malts hanging out. We had a hard time getting all four to look at the camera at the same time. The 4th Malt belongs to a friend of Carina's. 

























Emma wore a Halloween-themed dress to the event. She looked festive and so cute! 
















Emma and her mom, Cadie. :wub:








*

Continued in the next post...

Check out post # 4 for more pics! *


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh goodness Nida, she is growing up to be so gorgeous! Love her little petite face. They are both adorable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's a beauty! All four are. It looks like they were having a great time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

*More pics...*

And...I'll end with some more pictures of Emma (and Bailey) just sitting around looking cute. 


































Emma just adores her brother :wub:









That's a wrap! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nida she has got the sweetest little face!! She is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just love Emma :wub:
You keep her so well groomed!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, what beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She sure is a little doll. I especially love the last picture with Bailey. Nida how do they all act when together? Does Cadie recognize her as her pup ? I can tell you are really enjoying being a mom to two.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! and Bailey looks so sweet and kind of reminds me of my Zachie poo.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh My Gosh Nida, She is absolutely stunning:wub::wub::wub:. You must be over the moon in love with that little girl. I know the feeling so well. Enjoy every second with her. Even though they grow up so fast, the Maltese breed are forever "puppies". That is what I love most about them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh goodness Nida, she is growing up to be so gorgeous! Love her little petite face. They are both adorable. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much, Pam! I am lucky to have both of them!



Leila'sMommy said:


> She's a beauty! All four are. It looks like they were having a great time!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Emma always had a great time hanging out with the CloudClan!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

She is beautiful. And they grow so quickly. Love that she still gets to see her litter ate and family.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

seriously ADORABLE! i love Emma and she is growing so beautifully! Obi thinks his half-sister is a cutie too  Thanks for sharing all these pics! The vineyard pics look like it was a really fun day. i could look at pics of Bailey and Emma all day for smiles :wub: :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She is sooo cute!! I enjoyed looking at all the pics of her and Bailey.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, great pics. Emma is beautiful, but Bailey is adorable, he looks like a huggie bear.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What adorable pics, Nida!!! They are all so good, it's hard to pic a favorite!!:wub::wub: I love them all!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Nida she has got the sweetest little face!! She is absolutely beautiful!!


Thanks so much, Deb! I adore her face too...she looks so cute and innocent and baby-like all the time. :wub:



Orla said:


> I just love Emma :wub:
> You keep her so well groomed!


Wow, thanks Orla...that is quite a compliment coming from you, one of my "grooming idols"  I always love the way you groom Milo!



sherry said:


> Oh my, what beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!!



Maglily said:


> She sure is a little doll. I especially love the last picture with Bailey. Nida how do they all act when together? Does Cadie recognize her as her pup ? I can tell you are really enjoying being a mom to two.


Thanks Brenda! I can't tell if Cadie recognizes Emma as one of her puppies...if she does, then she doesn't seem to care much! Haha! Cadie and Emma greet each other like any other dog. I always wonder why dogs don't seem to show more of a reaction to their parents and littermates...do they really not remember them? Interesting. 

And you are definitely right about me enjoying having two. I LOVE it soooo much!! Two is so amazing that I want more in the future.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such a pretty girl! She is growing up so fast. Love all the pictures.:wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I just love following all of your pictures of both of your babies. I know how you feel with that 1 year birthday coming! They are so much fun and so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG so so so cute! Can't pick a favorite. Emma and Bailey are so darn adorable. Look at Emma all grown up. Such a gorgeous girl. 

I love them both so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Emma, I love and adore you and Bailey. That last picture you both together just melted my heart. Nida, you're a great mommy for them! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Nida, Emma is such a little beauty! Don't worry about her growing up too much-- Cozette is three, Pippa is two and Tiffany is in her later teens, and all of them still act like puppies!

I have a soft spot for Bailey-- he is so cute and I fell in love with his sweet face at Hilton Head!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love her soooo much!! I never get tired of looking at her adorable face - and she reminds me so much of her half sis Elena!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

What a gorgeous sweet girl! A real doll face beauty! I bet that even when she does something mischievous, she looks completely innocent.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nida, these are beautiful pics of your Sweetie's Emma and Bailey! I really enjoyed your photo session! 

She has grown so quickly and has such a pretty face. Love her long and thick hair, too!

Hard to tell which one I like best, they are all so special! But the one with Emma and Bailey is supercute!

Thanks so much for sharing! 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, those are all so special---can't pick a fav! I do love the one w/Bailey & Emma together though!
They do mature quickly, but they will always be puppies, as Lynda said! Lisi is just settling down a bit & she was 2 in August. 
I think it is "neat' that you can keep up Carina since you are close by now again. 
Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> Absolutely beautiful! and Bailey looks so sweet and kind of reminds me of my Zachie poo.


Thanks Mags! You're right, something about Bailey does remind me of Zach. Maybe it's because they're both such great big brothers! 



lynda said:


> Oh My Gosh Nida, She is absolutely stunning:wub::wub::wub:. You must be over the moon in love with that little girl. I know the feeling so well. Enjoy every second with her. Even though they grow up so fast, the Maltese breed are forever "puppies". That is what I love most about them.


Thank you so much, Lynda, for all your sweet words! I certainly am 150% in love with her and feel very blessed to have her.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> She is beautiful. And they grow so quickly. Love that she still gets to see her litter ate and family.


Thanks! We are lucky that we live so close to Carina and can visit frequently. I'm really enjoying watching Charm grow up! 



hoaloha said:


> seriously ADORABLE! i love Emma and she is growing so beautifully! Obi thinks his half-sister is a cutie too  Thanks for sharing all these pics! The vineyard pics look like it was a really fun day. i could look at pics of Bailey and Emma all day for smiles :wub: :wub:


Thank you Marisa! The vineyard trip was amazing...I plan to go back and visit more vineyards. They are so close by and dog friendly, so a perfect way to spend the day! 

And tell Obi we think he is a total doll too. Hey, cute runs in the family for sure! :wub:



TLR said:


> She is sooo cute!! I enjoyed looking at all the pics of her and Bailey.


Thank you so much. You know, I always love all the pictures you post of Ben. He is just stunning. Hope to see more pics of him soon!



ladodd said:


> Wow, great pics. Emma is beautiful, but Bailey is adorable, he looks like a huggie bear.


Aww thanks for the love for Bailey! I adore him :wub: 



aprilb said:


> What adorable pics, Nida!!! They are all so good, it's hard to pic a favorite!!:wub::wub: I love them all!:wub:


Thanks April! I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mfa said:


> Such a pretty girl! She is growing up so fast. Love all the pictures.:wub:


Thanks so much! Bailey and Emma send hugs for beautiful Pearlan! 



Chardy said:


> I just love following all of your pictures of both of your babies. I know how you feel with that 1 year birthday coming! They are so much fun and so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Carol! Hard to believe our babies are almost one, huh? Hope to see more pics of McCartney...I can't get enough of Emma's twin! :wub:



eiksaa said:


> OMG so so so cute! Can't pick a favorite. Emma and Bailey are so darn adorable. Look at Emma all grown up. Such a gorgeous girl.
> 
> I love them both so much.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks Aastha!! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. I take so many that I have a hard time picking myself and always end up posting waaay too many! haha. 

Love your Gustave and Mieka too!! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma is so beautiful! I really enjoyed looking at all the pictures!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

She looks so cute! Lots of great photos :wub:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

She has such a beautiful coat. Absolutely precious! :wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I love Emma and Bailey!! They are such sweeties and little miss Emma is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing your photos!! A maltese lover can never tire of looking at maltese photos!! Hugs...


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Emma is such a graceful little pup.

Yes I think we all should appreciate our babies' puppyhood while we can. At the same time though I can't wait to see my Kaotang as an adult! I don't know if it's just me... But I think that though almost all breeds' puppies look cute than their adult counterparts, maltese almost always look cuter at full grown age. Maybe I'm weird. 

I love that you are also sharing pics from the shows. The other pups are so cute too! I envy how they are all sitting so nicely together. My KT is all play. The only time she stays still is when she sleeps. My fav pic is the one with Emma and her mama. They look like twins!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nida! Emma and Charm look like identical twins!! She is stunning, so tell me about her personality. It looks like she and Bailey get along just fine :aktion033:

is she shy or outgoing with strangers? Does she keep you laughing?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Emma, I love and adore you and Bailey. That last picture you both together just melted my heart. Nida, you're a great mommy for them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you so much, Beatriz! I love looking at pics of your boys...love them :wub:



socalyte said:


> Nida, Emma is such a little beauty! Don't worry about her growing up too much-- Cozette is three, Pippa is two and Tiffany is in her later teens, and all of them still act like puppies!
> 
> I have a soft spot for Bailey-- he is so cute and I fell in love with his sweet face at Hilton Head!


Thanks Jackie! Good to know she'll continue acting like a puppy even when she's older. I love that about Maltese! And thank you for your sweet words about Bailey!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Love her soooo much!! I never get tired of looking at her adorable face - and she reminds me so much of her half sis Elena!


Thanks Stacy! I have always thought Elena was an absolute doll so love that Emma reminds you of her. :wub: 



kilodzul said:


> What a gorgeous sweet girl! A real doll face beauty! I bet that even when she does something mischievous, she looks completely innocent.


Thank you! She does have a sweet innocent look to her but believe me, she is all mischief!



Alexa said:


> Nida, these are beautiful pics of your Sweetie's Emma and Bailey! I really enjoyed your photo session!
> 
> She has grown so quickly and has such a pretty face. Love her long and thick hair, too!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Alexandra! I love Emma's hair too but I will probably cut it soon so it's a bit easier for me to maintain! I always love the pics I can manage to get of both Bailey and Emma since it's usually super hard to get them both to look at the camera at the same time!



edelweiss said:


> Oh my, those are all so special---can't pick a fav! I do love the one w/Bailey & Emma together though!
> They do mature quickly, but they will always be puppies, as Lynda said! Lisi is just settling down a bit & she was 2 in August.
> I think it is "neat' that you can keep up Carina since you are close by now again.
> Keep those photos coming!


Thanks Sandi! I'm so lucky to live so close to Carina and to be able to visit with her often. I do hope Emma continues her puppy antics as I find them to be super cute!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Your baby is ADORABLE!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

donnad said:


> Emma is so beautiful! I really enjoyed looking at all the pictures!


Thanks Donna! I'm so glad you enjoyed them!



Susabell said:


> She looks so cute! Lots of great photos :wub:


Susan, thank you!!! No picture I take will ever be as nice as the GORGEOUS pictures you took of Bailey and Emma. I will always cherish those! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of beautiful little Callie soon!



Ryder's Mom said:


> She has such a beautiful coat. Absolutely precious! :wub:


Thank you! I too love her hair long but it is a lot of hard work so it may be getting cut soon! :blush:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Love your sweet baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

puppydoll said:


> I love Emma and Bailey!! They are such sweeties and little miss Emma is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing your photos!! A maltese lover can never tire of looking at maltese photos!! Hugs...


Thanks so much! I am having so much fun looking at all the pics and videos you post of adorable little Carley on Instagram...keep 'em coming!



dognut said:


> Emma is such a graceful little pup.
> 
> Yes I think we all should appreciate our babies' puppyhood while we can. At the same time though I can't wait to see my Kaotang as an adult! I don't know if it's just me... But I think that though almost all breeds' puppies look cute than their adult counterparts, maltese almost always look cuter at full grown age. Maybe I'm weird.
> 
> I love that you are also sharing pics from the shows. The other pups are so cute too! I envy how they are all sitting so nicely together. My KT is all play. The only time she stays still is when she sleeps. My fav pic is the one with Emma and her mama. They look like twins!


Thanks Dawn! I can see what you're saying about Maltese looking cuter as adults. I love puppies soooo much and live in a perpetual state of puppy fever :blush: but I know Emma gets prettier and prettier by the day as she grows older (if I may say so myself!) so I am looking forward to seeing how she matures. I love that Emma still gets to hang out with her littermate, Charm and mama, Cadie...love those girls!



The A Team said:


> Nida! Emma and Charm look like identical twins!! She is stunning, so tell me about her personality. It looks like she and Bailey get along just fine :aktion033:
> 
> is she shy or outgoing with strangers? Does she keep you laughing?


Thanks Pat!! Emma and Charm do look a lot alike, that's for sure. I was babysitting Charm for a few days for Carina and my family could not tell her and Emma apart! I could, for the most part...but one time I got Charm's dinner ready and placed her in her crate to eat it, then I looked down and saw Charm staring up at me from the floor...then I realized that it was actually Emma I had put in the crate! LOL! 

Emma has a wonderful personality. At home she is a naughty little girl, full of mischief...but in a really cute, playful way. She LOVES Bailey and always wants to be near him...it's in a really adoring little sister way and oh so cute! He is very good with her...they play all day long and he is pretty gentle with her. She gets a little more reserved when we're out and is content to just watch the world from my arms...if someone pays her attention though, she gets all waggy and wiggly! She loves other people but she is truly her mama's girl! She is very sweet, happy little girl...I have never seen her snap at anyone or be anything but waggy, kissy and excited. My family calls her the energizer bunny as she is always on the go go go. She can settle and be really cuddly too though, which I love! We got really lucky to have such a beautiful little girl, with a wonderful personality...she is the perfect match for Bailey, which I am thrilled about.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Absolutly stunning!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! she is so gorgeous :wub: :wub: so neat to be able to visit with her family from time to time. I would love that. 

My favourite is the last shot of her with Bailey. They expressions are lovely.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Totally LOVE the pics of Emma! She is sooooo pretty and boy you sure keep her well groomed!! And I love how ell she sits. Out Toby ...well we never know when he will sit for a picture! And love the the picture of the two of them together! I agree he looks like huggie bear....So cute and adorable! Thanks for sharing these adorable pics!! Loved them!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She is stunning, sooo beautiful!


----------

